# BJJ or similar in Massachusetts?



## KempoShaun (Mar 27, 2007)

I wasn't sure where to post this, so I apologize to the moderators for posting it in two forums/

Hi folks!  The arts I train in, and the art I developed, are mainly standing arts.  I'm looking for a BJJ school (or something similar) in Massachusetts, hopefully near Worcester but if it isn't, not a big deal.  Anyone know of any?  Thanks! :asian:


----------



## MJS (Mar 27, 2007)

KempoShaun said:


> I wasn't sure where to post this, so I apologize to the moderators for posting it in two forums/
> 
> Hi folks! The arts I train in, and the art I developed, are mainly standing arts. I'm looking for a BJJ school (or something similar) in Massachusetts, hopefully near Worcester but if it isn't, not a big deal. Anyone know of any? Thanks! :asian:


 
Not sure how close you are to any of these, but I found this.

Roy Harris also has someone in MA.  Here


----------



## Carol (Mar 27, 2007)

There is an outstanding school in Wakefield, MA, _Defensive Edge_, which is run by Rick Alford.  Rick and I train together at Martial Arts Research Institute in Salem.

http://www.modernjujitsu.com/

I know Wakefield is a hike, but Rick has built a fantastic team of instructors.  He's worth a call.  You're welcome to offer me as a referral if you like.


----------



## KempoShaun (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks!  Anyone know anything about Marco Alvan of http://worcesterbjj.com/index2.html ?


----------

